# Compatible with Tropheus



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Would like to know if one can mix a single variety of Tropheus, say the one type of Dubiosi with Julidochromis marlieri and/or Lelupis.

Or should Tropheus never be mixed ??? Thanks


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It depends on tank size.

I find that Tropheus mix well with Julies. But, Leluepi are usually too aggressive.

Calvus/Comps, Gobies, and some shellies work well, also. Feeding NLS seems to work for the carnivores and herbivores, alike.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Floridagirl.

The tank : 4 feet 80 Gallons

so I could try this out -
1. Tropheus Dubiosi : ???? Nos.
2. Julidochromis Marlieri : ?????? Nos.

I have read in one of the articles in the library, that I should add different varieties of Tropheus to avoid cross-breeding. If that, then maybe I could add a few Tropheus Moorii's ( ????? Nos.)

Looks like I cant have 3 varieties with Dubiosis, Julies & perhaps one from the Calvuses/Shellies/Gobies ??? *Is that possible ?*


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Can you give the measurments of your tank?
Bottom sapace being quite important rather than just volume.

All the best James


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

The bottom is 51"long x 18"wide


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Fishy_Cichlid said:


> I have read in one of the articles in the library, that I should add different varieties of Tropheus to avoid cross-breeding. [/b]


That make no sense, if you want to avoid crossbreeding, don't mix them.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

So about 51" long 18" wide and about 20" high yes?
Tank seems fine for a pair of Julies plus the single species of Tropheus.
Two groups would be hard to balance long term in there about 60g per type needed.
Single dub could be kept with moorii or single moorii with group of dubs.
Or you could do gobies with that. Not sure if both is a good idea, Julies often bully gobies.
Not sure if I like calvus with Troph they tend to get a bit overawed by the movement and have different diet needs.
Personaly I would go J.regani kipili for the yellow.
Be aware that Tropheus require water better than Malawis.
Do not change to Tropheus because a Malawi tank is not working.
(Sorry been reading your other posts   )
These are harder cichlids.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Saying that I do have a tank with both Tropheus and calvus and compressiceps in it.
Was kind of forced into this when two filters on two tanks stopped working one night.
Not got that fixed yet and it has been months.
They do survive fine together (at least in the short term), if fed pellets like NLS, just the Altolamps do not get much food and grow even slower than usual or I/you risk overfeeding the more boisterous Tropheus.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh and also J.regani Kipili 9-12 cm does not grow as big as regular regani 10-15cm and thus less likely to take over too much of the tank.


----------



## kitana8 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in almost the same situation and asking myself the same question: hat else can I put with the Tropheus aside the classical gobies?
What about the Callochromis species? I've heard they have quite a temper.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not something I have tried, hope someone else can answer. I do like a group of Synodontis lucipinnis AKA the dwarf petricola (often sold as petricola but is not) in with my Tropheus and gobies but they do eat Tropheus and goby cichlid fry.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have A. Dewindti in with mine as a trial. Many have had luck with Cyprichromis, if you want to try them.


----------

